# Kodak Tri-ax 400 with d-76



## Dissolution (Jan 18, 2008)

Anybody know where i can get the development times for tri-ax 400 using Ilford d-76 diluted at 1:9 ratio?


----------



## Helen B (Jan 18, 2008)

1+9 is rather dilute for D-76 (which is a Kodak developer, by the way). The most that I have ever diluted it was 1+5, and that is fairly unusual. Going from memory I used times of around an hour or an hour and a half, with an EI of 1600 to 3200 for Tri-X. 

Why do you want to dilute it so much? You would need to be careful about minimum developer volume.

Best,
Helen


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jan 19, 2008)

I see that the Massive Development Chart doesn't give times for 1+9. I'd guess that Tri-X in D76 at 1+1 is the most common film/developer combination in use, and for very good reasons. Check this thread on APUG called "Wow! D-76 Is Actually Pretty Good". I know Helen is a member of APUG as well, and I know that if you asked the question over there you would get many more answers than you will here, but they would all tell you pretty much what Helen has already said.

D76 is Kodak's version of Ilford ID-11 - just looked at a box of that and the highest dilution it lists is 1+3 = 19 minutes for Tri-X, but you probably know that already.

Thom


----------



## Dissolution (Jan 19, 2008)

maybe its not d-76. we use it in school, and she dilutes it at a 1-9 ratio. but its the ilford developer...

i usually use the kodak t-max 400, and we develop it for 7 and a half minutes with the developer. but my friend is givin me tri-ax for free...so i need to know the development times for it lol


----------



## Helen B (Jan 19, 2008)

It might be Ilford DD-X. That can be used 1+9. Look up Ilfotec DD/DD-X in the Massive Dev Chart that Thom has given the link to. You'll find times for Tri-X 1+9.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Dissolution (Jan 19, 2008)

its Ilfosol...

thanks for the chart though.

so accordin to it, at a 1-9 ratio. i would need a 10 minute development time at 68 degrees F


----------



## Helen B (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes. You can also find information on the Ilford/Harman website: link.

Best,
Helen


----------

